# Drinking too much water?



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

My V, River has been drinking a lot of water lately. He was on a set schedule of every hour to go outside. He is 12 weeks old. Then I took him to the river and he drank some salt water before I could stop him, but that was 4 days ago. It's still been happening since then he's been drinking a ton of water and peeing every ten minutes. Should I limit Rivers water access? Or what should I do? But he will still sleep 8 hours straight through the night in his crate.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

what little salt he has ingested has cleared his system days ago - sleeps all night - sounds like he has trained you 2 take him outside - I take it the pup is house broken - I would never deprive my pup water unless a Vet ordered it - make him wait a little longer each trip out until on a reasonable schedule


----------



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

He's not house trained. Just about every 10-20 minutes, he pees in the house, anywhere he wants. I don't want to limit his water, ice just heard some people say that to limit his water a day so he doesn't have to pee so much so often. I've been trying to teach him to go outside for when he has to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello River,

When they are that young you will have to take them out to pottie that often. My wife and I had Miles on a 30 minute schedule, every 30 minutes we had him outside to pottie. You will learn the signs of a pup that needs to pee, it comes with time, I promise. Remember to give them lots of praise when River pees outside. Never get angry for them using doing so in the house, its going to be up to you to keep a diligent eye on your pup and look for those warning signs. 

Remember to keep in mind your pup has only been alive for 12 weeks, always ask youself, would you expect as much from a human baby that's the same age!

The water consumption is nothing to worry about. Puppies eat and drink a lot when they are young just like humans. They are growing a lot and require just as much food and water to help them do it! Good luck and have fun.

Jrod


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Whatever you do, please never limit your pup's access to water... ever.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If he is _really_ peeing every ten to twenty minutes, I think you should take him to the Vet and have him checked for a bladder infection. If it turns out that he _does_ have a bladder infection, he will need antibiotics. If a bladder infection goes untreated, it can kill your dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your worried do a vet check to ease your mind. It could be the warmer temperatures, or the start of a UTI.
Mine always have full access to water, and I take them out to potty (unless asleep) every 20 minutes.
I just finished starting a puppy for my daughter, and son in law.
I had him 85-90 percent potty trained, maybe one accident every other day. And that was my fault for trying to do just one more thing, before going outside. But he started having more accidents after going to their house. My advice to them was set a timer for every 20 minutes, and when you take him out make sure he goes 2-3 times before you come in, and lots of praise. 
It made a big difference, and no accidence in the house for the last 4 days.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My concern is just how much water should an adult v be drinking? Dharma can easily drink 4 cups of water throughout the day. This is even more so when it is exceptionally hot outside. She also tends to pee in shorter spurts more often. My question is... Is this common or should I be concerned? Dharma had a bladder infection once quite some time ago.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

MCD said:


> My concern is just how much water should an adult v be drinking? Dharma can easily drink 4 cups of water throughout the day. This is even more so when it is exceptionally hot outside. She also tends to pee in shorter spurts more often. My question is... Is this common or should I be concerned? Dharma had a bladder infection once quite some time ago.


The short answer is they drink what they need. When it's warmer out, or their activity level increases, they drink more. 

The real question isn't what's "Normal" for Vizslas in general, but what's typical for your Vizsla. If you find that your dog drinks more than usual given activity level or temperature then you should start to be suspicious. Usually, if it's something else (like a UTI or diabetes) there are other symptoms, so you should be watchful for other changes, not just H2O consumption.


----------

